# Edmore Meteorite



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

https://www.space.com/42084-valuable-michigan-meteorite-used-as-doorstop.html

I just read about this today.

L & O


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I would like to have a very doorstops like that


----------



## cmonkey (Nov 6, 2004)

I have a Mammoth tooth doorstop that is pretty cool too.










Meteorite for sale in 24hrcampfire classifieds now.

https://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbt...mpo-del-cielo-meteorite-for-sale#Post13310735


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

cmonkey said:


> I have a Mammoth tooth doorstop that is pretty cool too.
> ......
> Meteorite for sale in 24hrcampfire classifieds now.


Has your tooth been authenticated as a mammoth ?
I could never buy something like a meteorite from anything other than a university or museum with proper paperwork.

L & O


----------

